# Going in this board is like going into a whole diffenret dimension



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

It's wierd. You guys mostly just stay in here and post about the Blazers while everyone else is out posting on all the other forums. It's like you guys have your own little home. 

That is all


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Go away!

Just kidding.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

(rynobot peaks into the Blazer's message board and sees....)


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

there are other teams in the league besides ours?
<img src="http://shell.world-net.co.nz/~mr-roper/gifs/eek2.gif" border="0" alt="">

We are still gettin settled, just building our nest atm , once we are firmly established its possible that we could branch out, but were are and always have been primarily about Blazers BBall
Go Blazers!
<img src="http://shell.world-net.co.nz/~mr-roper/gifs/violence/luke3.gif" border="0" alt="">
<< - STAY ON TARGET!! - >>


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

We all take after Tom McCall.

We invite you to come, and come again. But please, don't stay.

we're xenophobes!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> there are other teams in the league besides ours?
> <img src="http://shell.world-net.co.nz/~mr-roper/gifs/eek2.gif" border="0" alt="">
> 
> ...


Branch out? Why? When the most intelligent posters are all right here!  

Give us time...


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Well the master plan is make it obivous to the rest of BBB that this forum is the most active and happening one here.

*<< MASTER PLAN BELOW -ALL NON BLAZER FANS LOOK AWAY>>*

1. Lure everyone here to raise our post count
2.
3. World domination.

Its simple and to the point =]


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

why sample the grape juice elsewhere when you can stay at home and drink fine wine?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I do drop by every now and then around here, I noticed the posts count has increased and their are many intresting thoughts and comments posted by many of you, nice to see that :yes:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> why sample the grape juice elsewhere when you can stay at home and drink fine wine?



I like that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's not as bad as the twilight zone though.

-Petey


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

they're blazer fans. isnt it already obvious they're in their own little world? i mean, c'mon.. BLAZER FANS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> they're blazer fans. isnt it already obvious they're in their own little world? i mean, c'mon.. BLAZER FANS


Hey man, there is no need to bait them. You know posting that in their forum will get a negative response, take it easy.

I hope they take the high road and leave you to your own witty comments.

-Petey


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> I hope they take the high road and leave you to your own witty comments.


The easier thing: use the ignore feature.



Ed O.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah so true, my bad, forgot. My favorite teams are the Yankees and the Nets, they are the 2 closest teams to me, I can't understand how someone doesn't root for their home team. I think he is from up in Blazer Land...

-Petey


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

must i explain my life story about the blazers agian? okay! u asked for it. after the blazers repeatedly failed to win.. i decided to give up on them and become the devilman of the blazers. and thus here i am muhahhaah


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Petey*
> 
> It's not as bad as the twilight zone though.










*Meet Petey*, a basketballBloards.net Moderator, a wild and crazy guy if you will. Sometimes lurking in the shadows reading posts near and far. Always a good soul to every poster that he meets. Tonight, was like any other night. That is, until he found his way to this board. A matter of sight and sound, where things don't seem as they really are. Where Bob spelled backwards still spells Bob. Buckle up, you have just crossed over to the, *Blazer Zone!*

Doo doo doo doo........ Doo doo doo doo.....

Ah, Petey, you kill me!


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey man, I have already been posting in many other areas. I especially like the Editorial section, although my 2 attempts at editorials pretty much sucked so far. 

I also posted in the Everything BUT Basketball section, but haven't gotten a decent response as to why anyone would like the movie Ecks vs Sever beyond the special effects.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lucy is hot... that is a good reason for me brad-z!

-Petey


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok, but she could have just walked around naked on film for an hour and I would have liked it better.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brad-z</b>!
> Ok, but she could have just walked around naked on film for an hour and I would have liked it better.


Haha, who won't?

-Petey


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, who won't?
> ...


Well, my girlfriend hated the movie too, but at least we finished it. I don't think we would have if Lucy was in her birthday suit the whole time.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brad-z</b>!
> Well, my girlfriend hated the movie too, but at least we finished it. I don't think we would have if Lucy was in her birthday suit the whole time.


Ok, I see, but even if you didn't finish it, and Lucy was just there, won't you have enjoyed it more as you were saying?

-Petey


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

Of course, the movie as is was absolutely stupid. Let me try to remember the many things I hated about it. 

1. Just another crappy movie where cars crash and blow up like Hiroshima. 

2. Lucy thinks it is a good idea to let the bad guys follow them to her hideout. OK 

3. Dang, my wife died in a car bombing. Too bad I didn't stick around and see if there was actually a BODY in the car. 

4. Hmm, I bet if I just pull one wire off of this control panel, that whole elevator is going to just come on down. 

5. Hey, Lucy, I just slashed your face with a big knife. Why don't you bleed?

6. Hey, we have 50 guys, yet instead of creeping up on Lucy by either crawling under the rail cars, or maybe climbing on top of one........we are just going to rush a chick with an Uzi. Yeah, good idea. 

7. Hi, I am Lucy. I am going to shoot off my big gun so all the civilians hit the floor...that way I will be an easier target for the snipers who want to shoot me. Oh, I am SUCH a bad momma. 

I am giving myself a headache just thinking about that waste of film. I don't remember the name of the guy who made it, but he is giving John Woo a run for his money. Mission Implausible 2 was pretty bad, but at least it had Tom Cruise.


----------



## Hoofer (Jan 4, 2003)

*Tom McCall Ref*

wow......it really is home here.... A Tom McCall Reference!!!! is this place real? I can talk about Tom McCall and Arvydas and people don't say......."HUH?"


I have found MY Place In the universe.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

OK, lets see. On this board we have the following:

A movie review

Pictures of cheerleaders somewhere (Howie got bored - urged on by Petey)

Jordan 

All-star voting

Other team's player fines

Lots of Blazer talk

and Fables. We have fables for crying out loud!

Who needs another forum when we have fables?????


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't feel bad about the movie review, this wasn't exactly a Blazers topic to begin with.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

I view this Blazers board as a community and if i ever post off a directly Portland BBall topic its because i want Blazer fans views of a topic. Some boards cant handle some variation , but its the spice of our board and what makes it so great!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> I view this Blazers board as a community and if i ever post off a directly Portland BBall topic its because i want Blazer fans views of a topic. Some boards cant handle some variation , but its the spice of our board and what makes it so great!


Heres some more spice:

I just saw LOTR and loved it!

Loved the Ents! 

Movies that are usually 3 hours long make me squirm but that went by too fast!

December 2003 can't come soon enough.

STuart


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

spice factor 9 :

LOTR was filmed in my country , most of it about 1.5hr drive from here =] new zealand has some totally beautiful landscape going on 
quite a lot of the people in there are kiwi actors: the elf leader that gets wasted at the end, that guy that gets banashed by the king in the begining, the village mum that sends her kids away. hehe its so funny seeing them , most of the theatres here laugh so hard when they come on cause they are all from nz's longest running soap opera  but i must say Peter Jackson is the MAN! lol so much for martin scorcese's Gangs of New York hype, dude got flopped =]


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Heres some more spice:
> ...


Ah-hem...just to keep this going,  I totally agree with you. LOTRTTT was absolutely stunning, breathtaking, exhilirating and any other description that you'd care to add! I've seen it 3 times and it keeps getting better each time!

Help!! I'm a LOTR addict!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*You Know ...*



> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah-hem...just to keep this going,  I totally agree with you. LOTRTTT was absolutely stunning, breathtaking, exhilirating and any other description that you'd care to add! I've seen it 3 times and it keeps getting better each time!
> ...



I REALLY appreciate these reviews. I've been contemplating going to see it, but keep putting it off ... too many disappointments lately.

Your reviews have encouraged to me see it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

TT is an awesome movie (as was FOTR) and you're right PJ is the man starting with Bad Taste (one of Pete's early low budget horror films.)

After seeing the landscape of NZ, I wish I had spent a little more time there (flew into Auckland on my way to Melbourne about 8 or 9 years ago.) It looks beautiful.

Regarding having to wait until Dec '03. The DVDs should be out this spring and fall. If you haven't had a chance to see the extended version (3.5hours long) of FOTR, I can't recommend it highly enough.

The extended version of TT is rumored to be 'R' rated with more graphic battle scenes. This is directly from PJ's mouth unlike all the rumors surrounding FOTR.

Wow. I'm a geek.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

It wants to steal his precious playing times, but he won't lets it. It wants precious to cut his moneys, but precious won't lets him. Precious isn't short, precious needs his respects. Damon! Damon!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> It wants to steal his precious playing times, but he won't lets it. It wants precious to cut his moneys, but precious won't lets him. Precious isn't short, precious needs his respects. Damon! Damon!


lol:laugh: :rofl:


----------



## Wyrmm (Dec 31, 2002)

TTT was a decent movie. I spent more attention on the changes from the book though, none seemed nescessary, and all were poorly thought out. But a good movie none the less.

Wyrmm


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wyrmm</b>!
> TTT was a decent movie. I spent more attention on the changes from the book though, none seemed nescessary, and all were poorly thought out. But a good movie none the less.
> 
> Wyrmm


What were the most notable changes?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

There were quite a few changes, but I have to say overall for a cinematic vision most of the changes were not harmful.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

This film is the one which deviates furthest from the book.

While I haven't read the books in years, I think that the Ents play a much larger part in the book than in the movies. Also, Faromir (Boromir's brother) is much nicer to Frodo and Sam in the book. This is from memory so it's quite possible I'm wrong.


----------



## Wyrmm (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> What were the most notable changes?


Legolas was the ONLY elf at Helm's Deep, who were the other jokers? at least they mostly died. Eomer was at H.D, not riding to the rescue..., the ENTS rode to the rescue etc. etc. etc.

Maybe I'm old, but I thought everyone had read the book? Put's the movie to shame. The only drawback to the books is some people (the under educated?) have trouble with the prose. (Early 20th century Overeducated.  )

Wyrmm


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

geek alert!

geek alert on the boards!

the board has been over run by LOTR smack down!

geek alert!

sound the alarms!


 

(just kidding guys)


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wyrmm</b>!
> TTT was a decent movie. I spent more attention on the changes from the book though, none seemed nescessary, and all were poorly thought out. But a good movie none the less.
> 
> Wyrmm


That is the number one reason that I've heard from people about why they don't like it. I was extremely apprehensive going into the movie, afraid that too many liberties might have been taken but I wasn't upset by the one's PJ took. 

I've read the books countless times over the years and I was able to appreciate it for what it is, Tolkien with some PJ thrown in. 

Strangely enough, if I had to list one criticism it would be about Faramir. In the book he is MUCH more noble and eager-to-help Frodo than in the movie which puts a cloud of suspicion over his intentions.

Again, I can't recommend this movie highly enough. Even if you didn't listen to a word of dialogue the visuals alone are Kurosawa-esque in their grandeur.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

UH... HELLO?! The Ents people! Its all about the ENTS!

I was taken back to my days playing D&D... such cool visuals.










BTW theWanker's comments... HILARIOUS!

STuart


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Alright, just thought of something else. My geekness overfloweth! 


Gollum is the most amazing CGI character ever to appear in cinema. He's not just eye-candy. He's a fully developed (WAAAYYY more developed in the movie than in the book IMO) complex, character that's one of the highlights of the movie. If it's possible for a CGI character to win an Oscar, Gollum would have my vote.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> Alright, just thought of something else. My geekness overfloweth!
> 
> 
> Gollum is the most amazing CGI character ever to appear in cinema. He's not just eye-candy. He's a fully developed (WAAAYYY more developed in the movie than in the book IMO) complex, character that's one of the highlights of the movie. If it's possible for a CGI character to win an Oscar, Gollum would have my vote.


ahem... ENTS!

Don't make me say it again.

STuart


----------



## Wyrmm (Dec 31, 2002)

Actually, it just seems like Gollum is more developed, he was one of the few characters that kept most if not all character development scenes. I did miss Sam threatning Gollum for sneaking around, only to be jumped on by Frodo. Upon appologizing to Gollum, Sam asks where he has been. Gollums answer? 'Sneakin', Priceless. But I'll second the oscar for him. (Given to the voice actor I suppose, wasn't he actually on camera and then edited out and replaced by the graphics? That would explain the seamless integration.)

Wyrmm


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I thought I had read somewhere that they (who's they?) were in very preliminary discussions about adding a CGI character award.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Gollum was the best supporting actor of any movie I saw last year.

Kind of frightening what the implications are. You could actually make a computer animated Marilyn Monroe with red hair and larger breasts, and give her ACTUAL ACTING ABILITY. 

Mark my words, one of these days somebody is going to make a movie with ONLY computer animated characters, and the acting will actually be good. It'll be expensive to do at the start, but in a very short period of time producers will realize they could pay an aging Schwarzenegger $18 mil, or a computer programming department $1 mil to generate a studly action hero who has bigger pecs, doesn't age, isn't union and has more than two facial expressions. 

Gollum is a watershed event in movie making and nobody even realizes it yet.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer content?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Blazer content?


Did you check out any of the other of dozens of threads? I'd guess there's a little bit of Blazers content there, if you're having trouble finding any Blazers content.

Ed O.


----------



## Wyrmm (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer content?

None

Feeling connected to your fellow fans?

Priceless




Your way too quick Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you check out any of the other of dozens of threads? I'd guess there's a little bit of Blazers content there, if you're having trouble finding any Blazers content.
> ...


it's too bad there isn't a separate board for off-topic conversation.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Blazer content?


I figure it's a nice relief from normal Blazer discontent.

Frankly, I'm glad the mods here are a little more lax on the whole "It's a Blazer forum, so only post Blazer stuff" issue.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wyrmm</b>!
> Blazer content?
> 
> None
> ...



Woo-hoo! Here, here!!


----------

